# Black Treassure -- be quiet dark base pro 900



## jojoharalds (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey everyone,



I am back with another project log for you, hope you enjoy whats comning,and please feel free to comment 



This time i will be working in the be quiet dark base pro 900 which in my opinion is one Badass case with Badass features,

Huge Thank you goes out to bequiet for providing me with the Case,Fans and Powersupply,
http://www.bequiet.com/en
And huge Thank you to my friend over @ icemodz.com
http://www.icemodz.eu/



The theme around this beauty of a case is simple ,black and put on some coloured accents here and there,

i will simply call it black treassure since i think it will fit the case and the overall endresult.



Enjoy 








CASE: Bequiet Dark Base Pro 900
FANS:Beqiet Silent wings 3,

SPECS:
MB:Asus Maximus VII Hero
GPU:Asus Strix 1080
CPU:Intel 4790K
RAM:16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum
PSU:Corsai HX1000i
HDD:1x256 Samsung 950pro nvme, [OS] [Watercooled]
         2x256 Samsung Evo [RAID0] [GAMES]
         1x2TB Western Digital [STUFF]

WATERCOOLING:
Pump:Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate
RES:Alphacool 100ml res
RAD:2x 360mm ,1 x 140mm,1x 240mm
CPU:EK Supremacy EVO [Gold Plated]
NVME:: Aquacomputer Kyro Copper edition

Plans:
Enjoy the possibilitys of the case ,and therefore do a reverse installment 
of the mainboard ,
Delidd my cpu,
Custom Psu cover,
Custome Cover for some cable area,
(and some more ,when it comes to mind)


Case Unboxing and getting it readdy for reverse mounting.
























































Enjoying the Flexibility of the case , preparing it for reverse mount


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2016)

good luck with Your build....
im assuming You must have an in with bequiet. they were one of only 2 companies that would NOT donate components to a "charity" build i was associated with a while ago...not impressed with that side of theyre business.they missed out, and lost good advertising

good luck with your build.


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 20, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> good luck with Your build....
> im assuming You must have an in with bequiet. they were one of only 2 companies that would NOT donate components to a "charity" build i was associated with a while ago...not impressed with that side of theyre business.they missed out, and lost good advertising
> 
> good luck with your build.



Thank you,


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 20, 2016)

The first thing i am going to do for this Build is delidding my 4790k and improve the thermal compound on the die with some liquid metal Coolaboratory Liquid Pro )pro since it is supposed to be 2 degrees better :/ )

All this was done with the Der8auer Delidd Die Mate,
Way to easy...

Also Changing Waterblocks -- going from a Bitspower Summit ef to a 
EK Supremacy Evo Gold


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 20, 2016)

I like that you can remove the mesh sections and especially the outlet plug with the power switch. I got some modding ideas for that if I could get my hands on just that part.


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 20, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I like that you can remove the mesh sections and especially the outlet plug with the power switch. I got some modding ideas for that if I could get my hands on just that part.



Everything is removable from this case


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey everyone ,

Friday is finally here,cant wait to do some work on this build over the weekend 

Lets start it off with the amazing casefans i will be using in this build,

Bequiet Silent Wing 3

Damn they look premium.


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 22, 2016)

Project Dark Treassure Continues....
in the awsome Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro
have been working on a custom psu cover out of acrylic,made two
Since i was not really satisfied with the psu cover i thought why not redo it  (and improve)
I think it turned out great ,next i will have to figure out a nice paintjob for it and some decoraion .

Keep u posted..


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 22, 2016)

Well since i recently aquired myself a Samsung 950pro nvme Drive,
i thought after some playing around i should watercool it,

These nvme drives get pretty hot around 60 degrees  while playing mafia 3 for a couple of hours,and i don´t want that kind of heat around my cpu or GPU,

So i got myself a waterblock with some germa evngineering from Aquacomputer.
This block is a beast.

Here a few shots


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 23, 2016)

So the cover is all done ,
All this was done with one 6mm thick acrylic,and then primed and painted with some car paint (matt black) 

Also made a cover for the Drivebays and by that also make it possible to strap 4 120Gb ssd´s on that (which i already strapped into a raid0 configuration to give me a little faster loading times while loading  my steam library  )

now i have to wait for my gpu block to arrive so i am able to watercoolmy Asus 1080 Strix and get som overclocking done 
and some more fans together with a Psu .


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 23, 2016)

good job so far ! first time seing a project featuring a cpu deliding + CooLaboratory liquidpro

I'm going to check this der8auer delid cpu mate, i'm curious to see how it works.

edit : deliding made insanely easy  










Spoiler: how it works



the blocks hold the cpu in place while the small piece that you see in the begining pushes the IHS upward, by turning the key, until the glue gives


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 23, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> good job so far ! first time seing a project featuring a cpu deliding + CooLaboratory liquidpro
> 
> I'm going to check this der8auer delid cpu mate, i'm curious to see how it works.
> 
> ...



Thank you,Yes Delid Die Mate is totaly worth it


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 25, 2016)

Gpu waterblock arrived had to strap it on 

and now some oc to test out the difference.


----------



## jojoharalds (Dec 7, 2016)

My appologies for the long delay,i am still waoting on some stuff to arrive for this project.

A gew extra fans and a new more suiting psu has arrived 
Huge thank you goes to Be quiet.

more will come soon


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2016)

I like Be Quiet! products, nice PSU as well, I've got a Be Quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt CM and A Silent Base 600 case. Quality stuff!


----------



## jojoharalds (Dec 9, 2016)

Fillport is installed 

installing some more badass fans from Be quiet in total 10 fans are in this case already

also installing the Powersupply for some maaad power efficiency with that platinum rating

Again Huge thank you to Be quiet for making this possible.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey everyone hope you are heaving a great weekend ☺

Trying to do some work today.
With my newly aquired Motosaw
from dremel.
I really love the way you are able to controll you re cut.

I was not quite happy with the psu cover and the writing on there
Since Be quiet is supposed to be two words but on the cover there it looked like one.
so i thought on aðproching this a little bit different.
i will be doing 3d lettera out of 5mm acrylic instead.

here a few pics. hope you like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey everyone,

So it is time to continue ,
started this week on my own front panel door,
made out of 4mm acrylic,
and also did a cover around the fans to make it look cleaner while showing off the fans 

Huge Shoutout to Bequiet for making this possible
Thank you !!




http://www.bequiet.com/en














Stay tuned for more to come soon,
Happuy modding to all of you


----------



## witkazy (Jan 8, 2017)

Loooove plexi ,but is that tiny mesh on side prowiding enough air?


----------



## jojoharalds (Jan 9, 2017)

witkazy said:


> Loooove plexi ,but is that tiny mesh on side prowiding enough air?



Well since the original design is exactly the same (one whole panel) i think this will be plenty fine,
i have tryed it with the original panel and there is really not alot of temp Difference with the door open or closed,
but i always have that possibility to open the front door since i did install hinges that allow me to do so.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 9, 2017)

Alright then , glad to hear that .Cheers.


----------



## jojoharalds (Jan 28, 2017)

The Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro 
is all coming along,
still waiting on my cpu block i was hoping to use in this build,
and some more watercooling gear like tubing and fittings,

but in the meanwhile ideas come up and why not use the time and integrate them 

did a small cover for the top radiator with a small lip on the bottom,so i am able to cast some "indirect" light on to the gpu and my watercooled nvme Drive. )samsung 950 pro,

Used 4mm acrylic and bend the bottom 45 degrees to the front so the LED light does no throw to much glow to the bottom but more to the frontþ

also installed my custom ROG logo on to the motherboardcover.



more to come soon.


----------



## jojoharalds (Feb 7, 2017)

Added a "small" detail for that custom made front panel of the Be quiet Dark Base 900 pro

project Black treassure slowly gets to a finishline soon i will be able to add the rest of the components and plan the watercooling loop.


----------



## jojoharalds (Feb 9, 2017)

PACKAGETIME 
So today i recieved one of my  missing pieces for this build  the
Aqualis reservoir from Aquacomputer.

That borosilicate glass will add a nice quality flavour behind 
that tempered glass sidepandel of the case 

here are a few unboxing shots to share with you the quality 







































































More to come soon...
stay tuned and thank you for checking out my buildlog


----------



## jojoharalds (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey everyone,today i will be working on some cosmetic aspects of the case,
using some di noc vinyl .
adding some carbon touches to the overall look.,

the frame where the tempered glas sidepanel is located needed some coverup ,due to the versatility of the case there are many different mounting holes that
i did not use and wanted to cover them up ,especially since the tempered glas did not cover them. (but the vinyl looks great i think)

then i made cover for the 6 and pin on the gpu to make it look a bit cleaner also with some carbon fiber touches.
and finally the 16Gb corsair dominator platinum memory got some carbon fiber touches aswell.

stay tuned for more.


----------



## jojoharalds (Feb 16, 2017)

It is finally here three month of waiting is finally over,

Fresh out of the production phase from germany the 
"Cuplex Kryos NEXT " waterblock from aquacomputer 
has finally arrived,

here are a few pictures ,can´t wait to get this installed


----------



## jojoharalds (Feb 19, 2017)

Update:

Started on the planing of the loop and doing some bends,
also tested the newly aquired waterbock for the cpu and seems to be working very well.

Stay tuned for more updates soon.


----------



## jojoharalds (Feb 23, 2017)

I bought these carbon fiber PC cable combs from Mnpctech here, https://mnpctech.com/buy-stealth-cable-combs-for-pcs/carbon-fiber-cable-combs/


----------



## jojoharalds (Mar 28, 2017)

MNPCTECH Combs are so AWSOME!!!




















updated this to the AM 4 plattform 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ASrock Fatality Gaming pro paired with the Ryzen 1700x @4.1 ghz with a sett of G.Skill trident Z 3200 Mhz DDR4 Memory @2666Mhz. (Due to some ryzen issues on memory)
Before the Upgrade





























After - Ryzen Upgrade


----------

